# Ridgid K 400



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

So I bought a k 400 to get me through while I was repairing my k 50. Long story short I broke the crappy 3/8 cable and was wondering if the 5/8 sectional cable will work in it. thanks


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The K-400 is a rather crappy useless machine designed to be rented out by Home Depot...

It is too big for the small lines and too small for the big lines...

Long story made short I wouldn't even consider attempting to load 5/8" sectional cable into one...

I'd either go with 3/8" or 1/2" cable for a drum machine.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I run 3/8" cable in mine. I changed the pulleys to give it a bit more power and it has turned out to be a decent mid sized machine. Sectional cables were never designed to be used with a drum and vice versa.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I love my k 400. Its perfect for sinks and lavs. I clear mains with it too when i knowbim within 50 feet of the hcs. Its underpowered and sluggish ,but its a safe machine to opperate and its a workhorse that refuses to quit.it has never failed me.i have two of them.


----------



## buffaloPlumber (Jun 26, 2012)

I agree with redwood, complete garbage.
Buy a k60 if you enjoy ridgid products.


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

K-400 was made for home owners and is sold at H.D. My k-3800 gets every thing done but sewer. Best small machine IMO.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

All Pro said:


> K-400 was made for home owners and is sold at H.D. My k-3800 gets every thing done but sewer. Best small machine IMO.


The K400 is a lighter duty version of the K 3800 just as the K-750 is the lighter duty version of the K-7500. I love the K-400. It hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

K 400 has less power No inner drum. Completely different frame. Can't change drums. I have a 7500 that is similar in looks to the 750 but just looks. I've used both. They are professional machines. I just don't feel the same about the 400.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

What about the k380? I have one, it looks the same as a 400. Anybody know the difference? I don't do a lot of drain cleaning but it seems to work good for 1 1/2" and 2" lines.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've found the K-7500 and K-3800 to take care of every line that comes at me and have no need for a machine that fits somewhere in the middle....


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

All Pro said:


> K-400 was made for home owners and is sold at H.D. My k-3800 gets every thing done but sewer. Best small machine IMO.


 I've used a k-3800 and I agree that it's a great little machine. It always did whatever I asked of it. The k-400 looks like a homeowner machine, not for a professional drain cleaner.


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm sure they work good Ridgid makes good snakes. I have to agree with Redwood though. Spend the extra $ if you do alot of drains. A 3800 with the extra 1/4"drum and a 7500 will handle any call you get. Along with a toilet auger.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I agree k400 might not be the most awesome machine but we have had one for at least 5 years. No problems. We only use it for 2" kitchen lines. We love it because its light, long cable and the best part it has the cover on the cable. NO mess. 

I agree the k3800 is a more professional machine with lots of nice features but I'm not going to snake a drain for X time and then spend 20 minuets clean up black crap from inside a cabinet. 

Once the k3800 gets a cover I will upgrade to a more professional machine.


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

All 3800 drums are closed. Most the time I clear sinks with 1/4 "with a S bend right through the basket. Clear and run a couple more times with some Dawn and water running. No mess. But Yeah 3800 is closed. And I didn't think ridgid put guide hoses on anything. But the little k-30


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> Once the k3800 gets a cover I will upgrade to a more professional machine.


Cover? What are you talking about? :whistling2:


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

???


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

buffaloPlumber said:


> I agree with redwood, complete garbage.
> Buy a k60 if you enjoy ridgid products.


got a k1500 k60 and k50. Just wonderin if the 5/8 cable would work in the 400


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

No there's No way. Never used a sectional. But I don't think it will coil right or go into the guide for that matter. Also seems like to much weight to spin on that motor. You might be better off with a drill


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

All Pro said:


> ???













Not sure if you where asking me. But this is why i like the 400


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

Not trying to dog on it. If mine went missing. I'd probably pick one up to get by. Temporarily


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

All Pro said:


> Most the time I clear sinks with 1/4 "with a S bend right through the basket. Clear and run a couple more times with some Dawn and water And I didn't think ridgid put guide hoses on anything. But the little k-30




I never thought about snaking thru a strainer. I was never trained that way. Is this popular in other areas.


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

Didn't think rigid made them but I only use auto feed on my big snake. I like to control it by hand and know how far I am. Also like to feel the blockage. You can't do that with a guide tube.


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

It's the best way. When you hit the spot and see the water move or bubble work that spot. Plus the pressure helps clear it. On tough ones I pull the trap and switch to 3/8.


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

Just put a tub or bucket under the sink incase you blow out the trap


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

All Pro said:


> I like to control it by hand and know how far I am. Also like to feel the blockage. You can't do that with a guide tube.


I know/understand what your talking about but you can feel the cable hit fittings. It will push back on you to let you know. 

As far as distance in, that's more challenging. We use paint on our cables just for that reason. There is a little section between the auto feed and the cover that let's you peek in.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

All Pro said:


> It's the best way. When you hit the spot and see the water move or bubble work that spot. Plus the pressure helps clear it. On tough ones I pull the trap and switch to 3/8.


Where do you put your machine when you go thru the strainer. On the counter or the floor.

If its the floor how do you keep crap from flinging around the kitchen. 

I would be afraid of the counter location. My luck the snake would vibrate into the customer cabinet. Haha.


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

Gotcha. I just like to work small cable by hand


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

Usually the floor I never really have a problem with grease flinging. You have to run the water. Once it's open run water. Run water on any type of sneaking. Waters the key to get any sludge out of the line. I've had a cart jetter for a year or so and used it twice just for fun. With the right technique you can clear any stoppage with a cable. Fill the sink and watch the water once it bubbles you got the spot. Work that spot. I give a 90 day Warranty now and rarely get any call backs. just run water it cleans the cable on the way out


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> Not sure if you where asking me. But this is why i like the 400


Oh... You want a guide tube...

I don't know why anyone would use one...
I'd tear it off and toss it on any machine I had...
I place the machine close and use my hands wearing ugly gloves to feed the cable into the drain...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Oh... You want a guide tube... I don't know why anyone would use one... I'd tear it off and toss it on any machine I had... I place the machine close and use my hands wearing ugly gloves to feed the cable into the drain...


You sound like a real drain cleaner


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> You sound like a real drain cleaner


I've cleaned a couple of them... :laughing:


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

Wouldn't want one on my snakes. That's probably why guys are breaking cables. You gotta feel and see What's going on


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

All Pro said:


> Wouldn't want one on my snakes. That's probably why guys are breaking cables. You gotta feel and see What's going on


Yep... No doubt taking that much information out of view and feel sells new cables...


----------



## VictorPlumber (Feb 26, 2019)

sullivanplumb said:


> So I bought a k 400 to get me through while I was repairing my k 50. Long story short I broke the crappy 3/8 cable and was wondering if the 5/8 sectional cable will work in it. thanks


K-400 Operator’s Manual 

page 13

Passing Through Traps or Other Transitions 

If it is difficult to get the cable through a trap or other fitting, the following methods or combinations of methods can be used. 
......
Attach a single section (only one section) of C-9 cable as a flexible leader between the end of the cable and the tool.


C-9 is 5/8" x 10' sectional cable used in K-50


So if it is 10 feet long you can put it in a K-400 drum and use it from K-400. 

Does it mean you can use 5/8 sectional cable in K-400. I guess you can.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

VictorPlumber said:


> K-400 Operator’s Manual
> ............



You responded to a post from *8 years ago.*


----------



## VictorPlumber (Feb 26, 2019)

skoronesa said:


> You responded to a post from *8 years ago.*


Yes I know. Classics never dye


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

VictorPlumber said:


> Yes I know. Classics never *dye*


Their colors just fade...


----------

